

Microsoft Uses US Women's Soccer Team to Explain Why It Doesn't Hire More Women - theodpHN
http://developers.slashdot.org/story/15/07/18/1231227/microsoft-uses-us-womens-soccer-team-to-explain-why-it-doesnt-hire-more-women

======
sp332
Actual article [https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2015/07/15/changing-the-
fac...](https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2015/07/15/changing-the-face-of-
coding/)

